# Server cold or hot?



## nate85 (Nov 22, 2018)

How do you guys serve your ABT? Hot or cold?  If hot how do you keep them hot after there out of the smoker?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 22, 2018)

Hold them hot in a 150-180 oven. Reheat at 325 about 15 minutes. I don't mind them room temp or even cold out of the refer. Especially at 3 AM and I need a snack...JJ


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 22, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> I don't mind them room temp or even cold out of the refer. Especially at 3 AM and I need a snack...JJ


Dang straight, fantastic right outta of the refer for a snack.

If I want to reheat cold ABTs I like to use the broiler.
That way I re-crisp the bacon as they heat up.


----------



## nate85 (Nov 22, 2018)

Thanks for the tips guys! Might have to just go cold this time


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 23, 2018)

I like the ABT's and the pork shots cold . Helps to un blur my vision late at night .


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 23, 2018)

ABT's I like warm, for leftovers a quick nuke usually gets it warm enough for me.

Chris


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 23, 2018)

I eat em hot out of the smoker and then snack on the rest cold,sometimes I have a few cold ABT's for breakfast. I used to give them out to coworkers and the majority ate them cold also usually at 7am when they got them . :)


----------

